# Canned Eggs



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

After readin Sue an Daves book I decided ta give this a try.

I used wide mouthed pint jars an decided ta add in some sausage. I cooked the sausage up so as ta get rid a that there grease. Don't wan't soggy eggs.

Ta each pint jar I added in bout a 1/4 cup a cooked sausage.
2 extra large eggs, whisked well with a dash a seasonin an water. Next time I'm gonna use 3 eggs stead a two.

Processed em at 10 pounds a pressure fer 40 minutes.

Disclaimer: before sombody starts this up on here to, this ain't approved by the food gods. Ifin ya choose ta do this it be at yer own risk. Personally I got no problem with doin it, but it'll all be upta yall. I heard a report on the radio this past week an the goobernuts er trashin cannin food at home. So be aware be another thin we do they don't like an wanna take away.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I don't really see a reason it would not work, except that perhaps the canning gods have not 'tested' it and declared it safe for us mere mortals. Scrambling them would eliminate the problem with yolks bursting and such...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Davarm:

Opened up some a them canned eggs fer breakfest this mornin. There perty tastey! 

One thin I'm gonna do different be add one more extra large egg (which will fill up the jar better to) an then one jar will be enough fer the two a us as a meal.

Good stuff Dave, see cannin lots more a these in the future!


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I have just begun canning....and I am an egg freak.....gonna try this....I wonder how long something like this would keep?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds interesting ...

but I will give it a pass. (for now)

Right now I see no reason to can eggs. 

But ... that is just me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

MetalPrepper said:


> I have just begun canning....and I am an egg freak.....gonna try this....I wonder how long something like this would keep?


I've heard 2 years. This be my first batch an I don't see keepin em on the shelf real long cause we'll prolly eat em up quicker en that. But hey, another way ta make a egg last two years!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Sounds interesting ...
> 
> but I will give it a pass. (for now)
> 
> ...


Hey I understand *Andi, it ain't fer everbody. I like tryin the oddball stuff. I ain't gonna can huge amounts of em niether. But I'd like ta have a few on hand case of a emergency er simply get runnin behind on a weekend.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

So they weren't rubbery? Also surprised only 3 plus 1/4 cup sausage would fit in a pint--did they swell up and then flop back down? This is a new one on me!

Who are "Sue and Dave"?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

thenance007 said:


> So they weren't rubbery? Also surprised only 3 plus 1/4 cup sausage would fit in a pint--did they swell up and then flop back down? This is a new one on me!
> 
> Who are "Sue and Dave"?


GypsySue and Davarm; other members of the PS family.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

thenance007 said:


> So they weren't rubbery? Also surprised only 3 plus 1/4 cup sausage would fit in a pint--did they swell up and then flop back down? This is a new one on me!
> 
> Who are "Sue and Dave"?


Nope not really rubbery, not just like outa the pan, but they was very acceptable. I used 2 extra large eggs before an the jar was just over 1/2 full. So the next batch I'm gonna do 3. Near as I can tell, they never got near the rim a the jar.

Uncle Joe got ya covered an Sue an Dave.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If you are unsure of the texture of the eggs here is a test to see if this is for you... whisk an egg in a coffee mug. Add a touch of water or milk. Microwave for 2 minutes on high. Eat. If you like it then can all the eggs you want. If you don't like it then canning eggs might not be for you.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Grimm, I have done that and it turned out fine for me.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Grimm, I have done that and it turned out fine for me.


This is how I cook eggs for Roo and I when I am in a rush.


----------

